
Building a $200K/Month Personalized Video Platform - eulid55
https://launchbasket.com/building-a-200k-month-personalized-video-platform-an-interview-with-the-ceo-founder-of-adgreetz-eric-frankel/
======
coralreef
_How did you validate the idea?_

 _By signing 40+ Fortune 100 companies and increasing engagement and
activation exponentially, we took our platform from idea to proven success._

Oh, okay. Just go sign up 40 of the largest companies in America. That's how
you validate your idea, duh.

~~~
dang
Please don't post shallow dismissals to Hacker News. This is in the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

